# Samsung Announces Production Of 20nm Mobile LPDDR4, Higher Speeds Than Desktop DDR4



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Samsung announced today that it has begun volume production of its 8Gb LPDDR4 memory chips, with expected commercial shipments in 2015. The announcement is noteworthy for a number of reasons. First, one of the most important characteristics of a modern mobile device is its battery life, and moving to a new memory standard should significantly reduce the memory subsystem's power consumption.


Here


----------

